# Making Ear Wash



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

The ear wash I make is 3/4 Apple Cider Vinegar(the good stuff like braggs) and 1/4 witch hazel.
I put in old commercial ear wash bottle (Sierra hated this stuff), and then before I use, put the bottle in warm water to warm it slightly, test it on my skin to check temp, the dogs definitely accept it better warm.

Sierra loves to get her ears wiped out with apple cider vinegar on a small soft cloth.
I run a small amount of warm water in the sink, pour in some ACV and use a small rag made for a white cotton t-shirt. She loves to get me to wipe out her ears as long as she gets to lick the rag once in a while too, she likes ACV.
Then wipe dry her ears with another t-shirt rag.
Lance was pretty good with me wiping out his ears too.
He's not so wild about the ACV as Sierra.
Again this is just what I do...
Karen


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

One part vinegar, one part rubbing alcohol, two parts water. Old vet's suggestion.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's Heather's Healthy Ear Recipe which many of us have used:



> *Healthy* *Ear* *Recipe* (from Arcane)
> 
> 1 tube Monistat (generic is fine)
> 1 tube Polysporin (use the real deal - it's inexpensive)
> ...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I use Listerine (gold) to clean their ears and, if I suspect problems, once that has dried I follow up with the Healthy Ear Recipe from Arcane, above. Works like a charm.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a couple. 

The one we use after swimming is boric acid, distilled water and vinegar. I have the proportions at home. 

I have a friend who sent me a rinse, and a salve recipe. The salve may be very similar to what Penny & Maggie's mom posted. I know it has monistat in it. I have to look that one up when I get home.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bender said:


> One part vinegar, one part rubbing alcohol, two parts water. Old vet's suggestion.


This is very similar to a recipe a veterinary acupuncturist gave me. She just didn't add the alcohol and she suggested distilled water with distilled apple cider vinegar. It worked, as did plain old gold Listerine! We used a veterinary prescription for ear infections but fortunately those waned with the acupuncture benefits.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Great suggestions, I especially like the slave for Jake's ears.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Opps I meant salve.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

One more use for homemade ear wash made from vinegar and water (with or without the alcohol): it's a fabulous sink cleaner and kitchen counter cleaner, at least for corian countertops. I accidentally spilled some on the counter one day and it cleaned the counter as I wiped it--so.....now I avoid those toxic commercial cleaners and make my own. It supposedly disinfects too, but if I'm working with raw meats I always use the diluted bleach to disinfect the counters and sink.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Ahhh Haaa..... I love the counter cleaning idea. Well I tried the vinegar wash with the alcohol, and it worked really well. I thought it would really smell but it didn't.I'm so happy that everyone has especially clean ears, and the slave worked well to calm Jakes ears. Thank You, Thank You!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Karen2 said:


> I put in old commercial ear wash bottle (Sierra hated this stuff), and then before I use, put the bottle in warm water to warm it slightly, test it on my skin to check temp, the dogs definitely accept it better warm.


What a great idea. Can't believe I never thought to warm it up! I will def. do that from now on. Thanks!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Purple Potion

Persistent Canine Ear Infections, Skin hot spots and what you can do.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

In Jake's case It is severe food and contact allergies that are at the root of his ear issues. It has taken a long time to find a food he can eat, and he gets benadryl 2x a day for the rest. Although we are considering a stronger treatment for the contact allergies. I just can't remember the name of the drug the vet suggested.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Solas Goldens said:


> In Jake's case It is severe food and contact allergies that are at the root of his ear issues. It has taken a long time to find a food he can eat, and he gets benadryl 2x a day for the rest. Although we are considering a stronger treatment for the contact allergies. I just can't remember the name of the drug the vet suggested.


Hydroxyzine or Temeril P?


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

```
Hydroxyzine or Temeril P?
```
Temeril


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I use the suggestion from my vet of 3 parts distilled white vinegar and 1 part rubbing alcohol for normal ear cleaning.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> Purple Potion
> 
> Persistent Canine Ear Infections, Skin hot spots and what you can do.


*FYI-If anyone clicks on the above link, I got a Malicious website warning and site was blocked by my Internet Security software. 
*


----------

